# should i do protection training



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My pup has been doing great with basic obedience so far. when she has all of her vaccinations she will be doing S.T.A.R. puppy and CGC. I have noticed with her though, the best tug drive i have ever had with any of my gsds in the past. (sheeba, longhair black and tan- german purebred, dad got her when i was a baby when he was assigned to germany)(champ, white gsd, pound rescue) (King,black and tan, byb, died young  ) and now my dads newest dog (blitz, sable) All of them had ball drives, but my little girl dia could care less about that. we have a rope that she will play tug with me and i literally can pick her up off of the ground, thats how serious she gets with it. being as my bf/fiance is going active duty army as a 2nd lt, and i know he will be deployed, would it be best for me to train her in protection. It is something i have never done but i think she would absolutely love it 
any opinions, and reasons i should not. please be honest


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best thing would to locate a club in your area and go along for a session to see if it's what you would like to continue with.

Fact is, you have to progress with ALL phases of the training so need to practice/learn tracking, obedience and the protection work. So having people in the club be able to help with all 3 different skills is key.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i don't think there is a club here in hattiesburg devoted to the breed, there is one on the coast where my dad stays, Mississippi Coast German Shepherd Dog Club... i can look into it there.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

im looking on the akc website, says this club is obedience, specialty and rally.. what is included in specialty?
also, all i see are actualy competitions, do these clubs just have meetings to where people get together and practice and such?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a GSD club in Jackson too. They might be able to help you.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you talking about doing SchH or personal protection training? You aren't going to find either one at a GSD club or on an AKC website. I would suggest you look for a SchH club near you and see if you like it.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

SchH or true "Personal" protection.

Personally I think that if you need to train a dog as a tool for Personal Protection, that under this scenario you don't need to be asking forum members for their thoughts on what you need.

Also, I would question the need for it to anyone who asked me if they needed this. Your dog is not a dog anymore. It is a weapon and a liability.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

neiltus said:


> SchH or true "Personal" protection.
> 
> Personally I think that if you need to train a dog as a tool for Personal Protection, that under this scenario you don't need to be asking forum members for their thoughts on what you need.
> 
> Also, I would question the need for it to anyone who asked me if they needed this. Your dog is not a dog anymore. It is a weapon and a liability.


Wrong. PP dogs are not a liability if trained correctly. Thanks for trying though!

OP: Get a gun and alarm system. As trained as a dog may be, it is always a chance that the 1% where you need him to act, he won't. I'd recommend going and watching sessions of pp work. It is not all fun and games.
However, schutzhund is a sport. You should check it out too. Very serious sport, mind you.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Deathmetal said:


> Wrong. PP dogs are not a liability if trained correctly. Thanks for trying though!


It is a liability for someone who has to ask a forum if they need to train their dog this way...

PP has it's place. Just like gun ownership. If you need it for defense, you don't need second opinions on it. It is not something you commit halfway to.

Now, having said that, there was an instance where a PP dog bit a teen in Dallas. The dog's owner made some comment like "I did not know my dog could/would do that.

To the OP, go see some PP dogs before making the decision. See what they can do and what is needed to handle them.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

neiltus said:


> It is a liability for someone who has to ask a forum if they need to train their dog this way...
> 
> PP has it's place. Just like gun ownership. If you need it for defense, you don't need second opinions on it. It is not something you commit halfway to.
> 
> ...



PP dogs come to schutzhund once in awhile. They seem exactly the same to me-though i wouldn't know anything deeper. i originally got my dog for companion/personal protection and i wanted to do agility as a hobby-my trainer suggested mondioring-so that's what we are doing now


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think for any venue, obedience is most important. If the dog has no obedience, then what ever you are training can be dangerous.

SchH focuses on OB just as much as protection, not sure PP is as diligent in working the OB side of training.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

neiltus said:


> It is a liability for someone who has to ask a forum if they need to train their dog this way...
> PP has it's place. Just like gun ownership. If you need it for defense, you don't need second opinions on it. It is not something you commit halfway to.
> Now, having said that, there was an instance where a PP dog bit a teen in Dallas. The dog's owner made some comment like "I did not know my dog could/would do that.
> To the OP, go see some PP dogs before making the decision. See what they can do and what is needed to handle them.


Agreed. Except I would note that any dog can bite given different scenarios. The difference being PP dogs are well socialized well trained dogs. Not for the faint of heart.
There was a recent thread titled 'Love your dog'. OP, look it up.  Socialize socialize socialize. Then go train. If the dog does not know what is normal, he will not know what is abnormal.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

well the whole reason i want to get into it is because i think my dog will like it. to give her something she can enjoy doing. I plan on doing all of the obedience training before i do anything. i just think she will enjoy it is all.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

If the purpose is to give the dog a job, then you want Schutzhund or Ringsport, not Personal Protection.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

MicheleMarie said:


> PP dogs come to schutzhund once in awhile. They seem exactly the same to me-though i wouldn't know anything deeper. i originally got my dog for companion/personal protection and i wanted to do agility as a hobby-my trainer suggested mondioring-so that's what we are doing now


 
PP dogs, at least the good ones, will not concentrate or look for a sleeve. Like a true K9 they should be taught to fight and bite the bad guy not a sleeve (toy!).


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Deathmetal said:


> Socialize socialize socialize. Then go train. If the dog does not know what is normal, he will not know what is abnormal.


Love this! So many things tell you to isolate a dog that you want to do protection work. I had a well socialized PP dog...she was awesome EVERYWHERE. She knew what normal was, but if there was a problem, she would notice, and if I said the word she was on it. And she was in an active household with 4 kids going to parks, out and about, surrounded by children and strangers constantly. Sweetheart. This dog could be anywhere, with anyone and perfectly behaved and HAPPY  Fearless with the trainer and helpers. God I loved that dog, I miss her. Got my next 1 started now  He goes everywhere with me. 14.5 weeks now, good start on basic obedience, completely calm around strangers (crowds). Taken him to businesses (we don't hove the big box pet shops, so he goes to hardware and farm supply places with me) It's so fun to raise a dog that is a real part of you and your family...so rewarding!


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Seriously go find a Schutzhund/protection _sports _club. Some of the major orginazations are United Schutzhund Clubs of America, Protection Sports Association, and United States Mondio Ring Association. No you don't have to teach your dog tracking unless you want to title it in Schutzhund. Going to a club in person, watching, and asking questions is a great starting place. Next, I've found that most people who say they want a personal protection dog mean something a little different than what those experienced in such things are thinking of. Saying you need a personal protection dog is like saying you need a dual purpose patrol dog. Thats in my mind a dog that is willing to seriously fight a man, among other thing. Many people simply mean they want a deterrent for when their spouse is not home. If Mr. Bad Dude still is trying to get in the house when Mr. German Shepherd is going nuts at the window or door than you need a lot more than a dog. It's great that you are taking an interest in such things but keep in mind that starting a thread on this forum does not take the place of much research and much observation. Check out the above organizations and Good luck!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

how would i find a club in the area... all i can find are events...


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> Seriously go find a Schutzhund/protection _sports _club. Some of the major orginazations are United Schutzhund Clubs of America, Protection Sports Association, and United States Mondio Ring Association. No you don't have to teach your dog tracking unless you want to title it in Schutzhund. Going to a club in person, watching, and asking questions is a great starting place. Next, I've found that most people who say they want a personal protection dog mean something a little different than what those experienced in such things are thinking of. Saying you need a personal protection dog is like saying you need a dual purpose patrol dog. Thats in my mind a dog that is willing to seriously fight a man, among other thing. Many people simply mean they want a deterrent for when their spouse is not home. If Mr. Bad Dude still is trying to get in the house when Mr. German Shepherd is going nuts at the window or door than you need a lot more than a dog. It's great that you are taking an interest in such things but keep in mind that starting a thread on this forum does not take the place of much research and much observation. Check out the above organizations and Good luck!


What he said. When Mr. Bad Dude shows up, my dogs go nuts, and I go shotgun.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

juliejujubean said:


> how would i find a club in the area... all i can find are events...


go the the websites of the associations that mthurston mentioned in his post, they should have club info or contact info where you can ask.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> go the the websites of the associations that mthurston mentioned in his post, they should have club info or contact info where you can ask.


Right they are:

www.germanshepherddog.com - USCA

www.usmondioring.org - US mondio ring

www.psak9.org - PSA


----------

